# Where to launch near Lake Livingston dam



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you safely launch a bayboat to fish below the lake livingston dam? I have never fished this area and wondered if I could bet my 18' center console in the water there.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

You should get a reply from one of the many Livingston veterans here before long. I've never fished below the dam before either, but I know I've heard there is one ramp close to it that has the potential to absolutely destroy a vehicle.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You will have to go to Browders 3278. If you launch on the west side of the river, DO NOT use the ramp on the left. I prefer to launch on the east side of the river but there is no courtesy dock, JUST ROCKS and concrete. Also when the river is low it is difficult to launch a big boat. I have a shallow running bay boat and do not have problems launching. 18 ft Kenner, stripped down and lite weight. Also if it is low and you launch on the east side you will need to run to the bridge and cross over and work your way back up to the dam. I would suggest you go with someone that has been down there before. I was down there last year on a search and recovery when they closed all the gates and it was a tough job gettin in and out. Good luck and be careful.

Matt


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*launchs*

Last year, in mid February I launched, a Triton 191LTS center console, on the east side. As I recall there wasnt a lot of water flowing but dont know the actual # of gates open but it wasnt really high and the currnet wasnt that bad.

I launched on the east side, kept the big motor up and used the troll motor, went slightly toward the bridge til I was about midway out then straight toward the dam. Eased over toward the east in an eddy area. Seems it was about 5-8 foot almost everwhere. I have some pics of the area when the water is really down and there are a lot of posts sticking up, sandbars, stumps, trees, etc.. If I run across them I will post them but I would bet there are several 2coolers that have loads of pics of that area if they would post them.

The ramps on the west side near the bridge all seem to be more geared for mountain goats. I pulled the boat with duramax 2500 4X4 and I felt it wasnt worth the risk. But I am an old fart that is pretty cautious.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*launch*

Knew I had some pics somewhere!! The middle one is from the ramp I think. All looking west.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW, I have never seen the water that low below the LLD. Of I haven't fish it in years b/c the lake house is on White Rock Creek and that's a long drive back to the dam. What gives with the low water level?


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*launch*

my bad, the pics were taken 5-11-10 at 1pm


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There are only two gates open now. I would not take a breakable or easily scratched boat down there at this time.
The pics show one gate open. Unless there is a rise on the river up stream that one gate open to 850cfs is the minimum flow required by contract for Houston ship channel industries water supply.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

when do the fish bite the best there


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. I think that I will just go with someone else that has a boat geared for the river. I'll just keep mine in the bays and main lake.


----------

